# Root Tools



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

FYI, everything in Jrummys root tools app works great, the pulldown notification text editor gave me a couple boot up force closes but the apps that fc'd work fine. I highly recommend this app.


----------



## campbellchunkies (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes it does, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## FastKatt (Jul 16, 2011)

When I tried to replace the pulldown text, my dialer wouldn't stop FCn...
I have to put it back to stock...


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

Mine won't stick after a reboot...goes back to verizon

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

"beehiveblack said:


> Mine won't stick after a reboot...goes back to verizon
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Really? Im on the unleashed rom. Maybe thats why mine sticks and i dont get the fc's?


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm on unleashed also...and after my last attempt it bootlooped and I had to reflash stock FXZ... two hours later, and I wont be trying it again. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## fatpomp (Aug 7, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Really? Im on the unleashed rom. Maybe thats why mine sticks and i dont get the fc's?


Same for me. Everythings working good.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## A.C.Sanchez (Sep 23, 2011)

Do the cpu governors work?


----------



## tp76 (Aug 22, 2011)

Doesn't stick for me either, deodexed and debloated...


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

"A.C.Sanchez said:


> Do the cpu governors work?


I dont know. I wouldnt go messing with the governor just yet.


----------

